# whats wrong with my molly? its fuzzy! help!



## haautos (Feb 3, 2011)

two days ago one of my dwarf blue gouramis died that night i noticed one of my mollies looked like it was shedding the next morning one of my other mollies was dead this one didnt appear to have anything wrong with it and the fuzzy looking one is still alive i looked yesterday to try and find what is wrong with it and all i could find is possible ick but i found someone had asked about a fuzzy molly and no one could tell them what it was but they said it wasnt ick because ick is white spots not fuz i took some pictures of the molly and im really hoping someone could give me ideas on whats wrong with it i dont want to use ick medicine on the whole tank if its not ick the molly is also pregnant 
im going to go to the petstore in about an hour with the pictures but idk how knowledgeable they will be so wanted other opinions to i really dont want to lose any more fish ive only had them a few months..

i have a 75 gallon tank it has the bio-wheel balls i think they are called round and blue in the back of the tank and sponges i have a sucky fish a dwarf blue gourami albino catfish 6 mollies a firemouth cichlid and an algea eater not sure what it actually is it was given to me 

all my other fish are fine and acting normal i also have baby mollies in the tank


----------



## Bluebirdnanny (Oct 1, 2010)

I am no expert but I would suggest it may be Body Fungus (Saprolegnia spp.)

Others may know more about it. I read an article in an Fish Magazine years ago. 

I only remember it saying to remove fish from the tank dab malachite green directly on the fungus with a Q-tip and isolate and watch. This is extremely effective. Repeat treatments may be necessary. But with it as large as it looks expect you may lose it or the fry. 

But the main tank may need to be treated as well after removing biological filter with Medications containing methylene blue like: Fungus Guard, Mardel Maroxy, Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Fungus Cure. Be sure to do water change following treatments and before repeating in main tank.


----------



## Bluebirdnanny (Oct 1, 2010)

I forgot to say if she is pregnant and gives birth immediately remove them to their own container. If needed you can do a VERY diluted treatment in their water. I have heard also you can dilute methylene blue (pale blue) and 1 tsp/gallon salt in a separate tank if they show signs.


----------



## haautos (Feb 3, 2011)

Bluebirdnanny said:


> I forgot to say if she is pregnant and gives birth immediately remove them to their own container. If needed you can do a VERY diluted treatment in their water. I have heard also you can dilute methylene blue (pale blue) and 1 tsp/gallon salt in a separate tank if they show signs.


Thanks! I decided to just bring a picture to the petstore they also said it was a fungus and to put the fish in a smaller tank to treat I can't remember the name of the stuff but it is green powder 

If people are interested about it incase they might see it I'll post up the name after the treatment is done to tell if it worked

Thanks again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Just FYI...that Firemouth cichlid will eventually kill most everything in your tank...even as a 2 inch juvenile they can be leathal to other fish. 

Glad you got your molly checked out, having issues with mine too...already have a post out about her though.


----------



## haautos (Feb 3, 2011)

*fm*

ive read that the firemouth might not being brought up with the other fish but yes i do know that i have a separate tank with two jack dempseys in it the firemouth was in with them but they grew so much faster than this poor little guy he always hid and i never even seen him come out when i fed them so i figured i would put him in with the other fish until he got a little bigger then put him back in with them the millies are even bigger than him he is maybe an inch and seems a lot happier in with them he is always out swimming and never hiding but yes i will watch him..thank you

and i will check out your thread and good luck with your molly mine has been in the treatmess less then 24 hours but the stuff is still on her and now around it is all red like sores however she is swimming much more than she was the treatment says 4 days..


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

haautos said:


> ive read that the firemouth might not being brought up with the other fish but yes i do know that i have a separate tank with two jack dempseys in it the firemouth was in with them but they grew so much faster than this poor little guy he always hid and i never even seen him come out when i fed them so i figured i would put him in with the other fish until he got a little bigger then put him back in with them the millies are even bigger than him he is maybe an inch and seems a lot happier in with them he is always out swimming and never hiding but yes i will watch him..thank you
> 
> and i will check out your thread and good luck with your molly mine has been in the treatmess less then 24 hours but the stuff is still on her and now around it is all red like sores however she is swimming much more than she was the treatment says 4 days..


 
Here is hoping that the redness is the white stuff healing!! :cheers:

Your FM is a really little guy!!! I have never heard of them getting along with other fish (outside of similar tempered and sized cichlids, catfish, & plecos) if raised with them. But it does take a long time for the FMs to grow. My FM grew like maybe 1/4" withing 2 months before the Red Devil killed him...in all fairness I didnt know the Red Devil was a RD until it was too late...it was sold to me as a FM at the same time I had acquired the other FM...then a few weeks later the FM/RD just kept getting bigger, and had orange on it...looked like an orange blossom peacock without the blue. Then when enlisting the help of some cichlid folks from my local aquarium I figured out what she was; on their hunch I researched the growing process of a Red Devil, and sure enough I have one, she is a late bloomer though. Anyways...the FM I had was a cool little guy, but he tried to kill a BGK that was 3 times his size, would have succeeded if I wouldnt have scooped him out (the BGK). 

A small idea...if he gets to the point where he, the FM, is too dangerous for the smaller fish, but yet the larger cichlids are still a threat to him, a tank divider should work.

Good luck with your molly getting better, having sick fish is frustrating and sad.


----------



## haautos (Feb 3, 2011)

I never thought of a tank divider that's a good idea! Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

haautos said:


> I never thought of a tank divider that's a good idea! Thanks
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You are very welcome!

They are like $10-15 at Petsmart, or you can make one yourself (instructions on here somewhere). 

Good luck...keep us all posted on your molly!


----------



## Bluebirdnanny (Oct 1, 2010)

How is our Molly doing? One final comment.... actually two...
1. Don't put molly back even after appearing healthy for at least a few weeks to be sure.
2. Watch the main tank carefully for any others showing signs. This can be rampant cycle like a houseful of children sharing germs and keeping things going.


----------



## fan4guppy (Feb 4, 2011)

haautos said:


> Thanks! I decided to just bring a picture to the petstore they also said it was a fungus and to put the fish in a smaller tank to treat I can't remember the name of the stuff but it is green powder
> 
> If people are interested about it incase they might see it I'll post up the name after the treatment is done to tell if it worked
> 
> ...


The disease is a form of fungus which is a bacterial disease if the molly was in the original tank it would also have the disease (pathogen) in that tank as well. Just because you move the infected fish the disease can still be in your aquarium in regards to any pathogen. The disease can spread throughout the environment to any other tank inhabitant. They may not get the disease but the pathogen will still be present in your aquarium.

Quarantine tanks should be set up for any new addition to any new tank with maybe one or two additions to the tank eventually.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

True fungus is very rare. It will take an untreated injury for the fungus to start growing on it otherwise it would not have happened. This does look like true fungus. Unfortunately, most of the meds intended for fungus may not work for the true fungus as both bacterial and fungal infections have often been confused.

What med did you use?


----------



## aSpiritusSancti (Jan 30, 2011)

eww thats nasty. hope you caught it in time.


----------

